# The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time - Gerudo Valley



## HansZimmer

This piece has been originally composed by Koji Kondo for the great videogame The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time. It has been inserted in the competition Talkclassical best videogame soundtrack award by me.

For the soundtrack album "The Legend of Zelda: 25th Anniversary" a new orchestral version based on the melody of the OST has been composed. You find it here below.

How do you rate this piece?


----------



## HansZimmer

For the notify service:
@verandai 
@Ethereality
@Aries
@Chibi Ubu
@ThaNotoriousNIC
@pjang23


----------



## bharbeke

King Darunia may think Saria's Song is hot, but this is one of my top two pieces from the game, the other being Ganon's Tower with the organ background.


----------



## HansZimmer

Closed. Result: (2*6 + 1*1) / 3 = 4.33.

"Gerudo Valley" is now the piece with the highest score.


----------

